# Doris had her spay



## lisaj (Mar 29, 2013)

Hi everyone
Well after much deliberation, research and reading, I decided to book Doris in for her spay before her first season. 

Had a lovely chat with the vet before I left her today, who reassured me that she felt happy to do the procedure. It's such a minefield and I'm bad at making decisions at the best of times. She explained that the research is still inconclusive as far as the risk of incontinence after a spay op goes, and that this can happen pre AND post season. Some breeds are more susceptible to this (cockapoo's are not thankfully, although this doesn't eliminate it from happening to them) and I understand that the weight they are likely to reach as adults is also relevant. She also told me that the risk of her getting mammary cancer is dramatically reduced by having her spay before her first season, along with the advantage that she will not have a phantom pregnancy. 
What I did decide is that I wanted her to have a keyhole spay because recovery time is quicker and the surgery is less invasive. Luckily we have an excellent surgery in Bristol that does this so I was lucky. 
Doris is asleep on the couch as I'm writing this. She's had a little bit of food that the vet gave me, and is sporting an improvised onesie to protect the 3 small incisions that were made. She's a bit Whiney and I'm feeling very sorry for her. I just hope I made the right decision and she's ok ray:


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Feel better soon Doris. You'll be back to your bouncy self in no time.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

They are often whiney the first evening after the anaesthetic but sure she will be much better tomorrow and you will be worrying how to try and keep her quiet!!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Sleep well tonight little Doris and heal fast.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Get well soon Doris!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh Doris, that is the cutest little snuggly poo pic!!
I'm sure she will be fine, I think us owners suffer more than our poos when they have this kind of thing done.
Love, and best wishes to little Doris and bounce back soon xx


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Hope Doris recovers well. Gandhi cried all evening after his operation (and it is supposed to be easier for boys!) it was very difficult to witness but a couple of days later you would never know he'd had it. Extra cuddles for Doris


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

What a cute photo. Bless her paws

If she is in too much pain, use the painkillers even tonight. I did as Peanut kept crying and unsettled. 30 mins later she was finally sleeping.

You will see the difference tomorrow. You took the right decision. Well done!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

How is Doris today?


----------



## lisaj (Mar 29, 2013)

Cat 53 said:


> How is Doris today?


Hi Cat
Didn't have a great night, no sleep for either of us, she was frantically scratching and managed to open 2 of the 3 incisions so it was back to the vet first thing this morning. They've put staples in now and given me some more painkillers but she still can't seem to settle and she HATES the cone but as she's still scratching I can't take it off. Hopefully she will feel better tomorrow but I think it's going to be another long night X


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

It's probably where they shaved her fur off. My Max tends to scoot his bum along the carpet the first three days after he has been to the groomer. I think one of the other pups on here also said their dog scratches madly when there tummies have been shaved. Is she in a onesie? Hope tonight is better for you all!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Poor Doris and poor you! I hope you both have a better night tonight and she recovers soon.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Maggie hates a close shave. Prickly and itchy until it grows out a bit.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

lisaj said:


> Hi Cat
> Didn't have a great night, no sleep for either of us, she was frantically scratching and managed to open 2 of the 3 incisions so it was back to the vet first thing this morning. They've put staples in now and given me some more painkillers but she still can't seem to settle and she HATES the cone but as she's still scratching I can't take it off. Hopefully she will feel better tomorrow but I think it's going to be another long night X


Ow poor puppy...
Hope you and Doris had a better night last night.


----------

